# Battle Wounds (bike related injuries)!!



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Fresh today. Pedal Bite at its worst.


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

it's only bad if the fat is poking out of the wound.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Yeah, when you see white stuff you know it's just not right :nonod:


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

eat_dirt said:


> it's only bad if the fat is poking out of the wound.


Haha, I've experienced that. Except, it wasnt only fat, muscle too. I was on my xc bike and running a triple ring set up and hit a landing wrong and had the top chain ring cut clean into my calf. That was too long ago to know where the pics are


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

ya mean bone? dbl compound fracture just above the right wrist in '95. when i came to, it was folded at a full 90 deg and later i thought the thing pokin me in the other hand was the branch we used as a splint to support it while we walked out. i was wrong.

these were taken just before and after the 1st surgury. the 2nd time they took part of my right hip and used it to hold my arm together along with a bigger plate and more screws. all ti baby! my doc was a former masters tt us champion. even though he screwed up the 1st time, i owe him for savin my arm none the less.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

NICE!
I managed to get through the first 35 years of my life with a broken finger and a broken nose (yep, got punched in the face-- not really).

Since getting back into biking, I can now add a collarbone, a tendon in my finger (won't straighten any more), a wrist, torn ligament in my knee, separated shoulder,a couple of broken toes, and more lost skin than I care to recall.


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

cactuscorn said:


> ya mean bone? dbl compound fracture just above the right wrist in '95. when i came to, it was folded at a full 90 deg and later i thought the thing pokin me in the other hand was the branch we used as a splint to support it while we walked out. i was wrong.
> 
> these were taken just before and after the 1st surgury. the 2nd time they took part of my right hip and used it to hold my arm together along with a bigger plate and more screws. all ti baby! my doc was a former masters tt us champion. even though he screwed up the 1st time, i owe him for savin my arm none the less.


Damn dude, that looks painful. Is a compound fracture the one where the bone actually penetrates the skin? How soon were you back in the saddle after recovery, haha?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Due to bike=

Broken right shin bone whatever that is
seperated shoulder
plenty of pedal bite
plenty of road rash


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

This was two nights ago. Last night I did the same to my other shin. As well as, a broken nose at Angelfire last year; Handlebars came through the face gap in my full face.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

mearly a flesh wound. yeah, thats the stufff. this was a dbl compound: both the ulna and radius were exposed and at great risk of infection due to the dirt enviornment and the time it took to get to the or. this happened in early dec, 3 days before my 1st turner was delivered after waitin all damn summer. took about 6 or 7 months till i could ride dirt, against doctors orders, but i was goin under the knife again anyway so i went for it. sweet relief! another 8 till i was strong enough to ride at all followed by 3 + years till i could hold on without the risk of intense pain or losin my grip completely followin a sharp blow to the arm. these days its not all bad but very diff than before. ive had to relearn how to do the things i want/need to do to compensate for the tissue loss. the regrowth of muscle structure he promised was greatly exagerated but what really pisses me off is he said the divot in my hip would go away. so much for my childhood dream of bein a thong model.


----------



## Joe18 (Apr 13, 2008)

Fractured my wrist, not real bad, couldn't lift anything for a month wore a brace. And then like you guys theres pedal scars on my calfs and shins.


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

you guys have heard of shin armor, right? go get some. trust me, ya dont want yers to look like mine after a youth spent takin hits from bmx pedals. my tibia feels like a cheese grader and hurts like hell in the winter. listen to the old man and protect yerself while yer still young. its funny... the arm has no signs of arthritis but my ankle that i busted snow ridin after hittin a patch of ice with toe spikes and twistin my foot till the toes touched my calf, well thats a whole new ball game.

thats a monster cut ya have there x.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

HEEYYOOO. 'Monster'! LOL.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

xterrain said:


> This was two nights ago. Last night I did the same to my other shin. As well as, a broken nose at Angelfire last year; Handlebars came through the face gap in my full face.


monster energy, THE cure for EVERY thing! :thumbsup:

last ride my friend ripped loads of skin of with his chain, you could see the bone


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

xterrain said:


> As well as, a broken nose at Angelfire last year; Handlebars came through the face gap in my full face.


Funny how the few times this has happened to me, I've always been wearing my goggles (which I barely do), I guess I'm lucky.

As for me the only injuries I've had were a broken collarbone and a broken wrist. Fivetens and shinguards keep my shins looking relatively normal.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

heres mine, if you look closely you can see an older battle scar further up the shin.


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

thease stories make me want to quit, im an xc guy dabbling in free ride, i was practicing a jump yesterday landed in the wrong place and went down really hard on my left side, my left shoulder is really painful, ive got full movement in my arm although its very sore to lift it, i made the jump at least 8 times then i went down, im still not feeling in control on jumps i need more practice and discover a better tachnique i guess, i hope i get better before i really do some damage!!!!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I once took a chunk of skin out of my right knee, I saw something white in there, I think it was my kneecap. Strange that I was wearing knee pads then. 
Took two weeks before the gauze came off and I can bend my knee right. 

My right hand has a scar after I fell hard on concrete when my tensioner ate my chain. The back of my left ear once had a very bad laceration after I fell on concrete when the tensioner ate my chain (needed 10-20 stitches, I can't remember). 

Now I have a ligament tear in my left ankle, I ride, just can't run right.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

I will use any excuse to post the picture of my elbow.........i love this pic. 

i call it my battlescar crashlactica


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh yeah, that's a winner! You should totally get a big 00gauge barbell for that piercing


----------



## Dave K (Jan 13, 2004)

No pictures of the open wound. Did you know that your quad muscle looks like pork tenderloin?? 

This is from about a week after the crash. 37 stitches that you can see plus 8 internal stitches. The scar is pretty awesome.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

holy crap..


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess my worst bike related scar is nothing compared to this, I've gone my whole life without breaking but a few fingers (knocking on wood). My worst injury happened while in a XC race, it was mostly a fleshwound, but there was a nasty gash on my hip which I think still has asphalt in it (the scar has some nasty black spots in it)


----------



## DET Racing (Mar 7, 2009)

^ those last two are gnarly!

Here's mine. Log rhythm section at Big Bear took me out. Bad crash severed a piece of my l5s1 disc off . Lived with it for 4 years and finally had surgery. 99% better now. Had bad low back pain and sciatica in my legs.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooooh, I feel kinda sick now 
Fractured a few vertebrae and tore my ribs off my spine when I was 20. It still hurts 13 years later. But it's managable and I still love riding! I've also broken my left femur, left wrist, left foot, left index finger, right ankle and right collarbone, plus a few bumps and scrapes!


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Dang, that thigh looks like crap. OUCHIE. 

I've broken my jaw, with a full face on, broke the jaw portion off. Both collarbones, tore my ACL and had lots of stitches up in places you don't want stitches, and that was one wreck up in Angel Fire. I broke the carbon (I know, really stupid) seatpost off after the pedal snapped at the crankarm. The seatpost went up into my upper inner thigh, almost turned me into a woman and cut me pretty good. My foot that had been on the pedal went under the back tire, torqued my leg funny and tore my ACL, then whipped me into the ground, breaking my helmet/jaw and left collarbone and slapping my head against my shoulder so hard it broke my collarbone on the right side. Ruined that season as that was my first race of the year. I don't remember much of it though, just bein in the hospital in Albuquerque later.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

scottap2003 said:


> Dang, that thigh looks like crap. OUCHIE.
> 
> I've broken my jaw, with a full face on, broke the jaw portion off. Both collarbones, tore my ACL and had lots of stitches up in places you don't want stitches, and that was one wreck up in Angel Fire. I broke the carbon (I know, really stupid) seatpost off after the pedal snapped at the crankarm. The seatpost went up into my upper inner thigh, almost turned me into a woman and cut me pretty good. My foot that had been on the pedal went under the back tire, torqued my leg funny and tore my ACL, then whipped me into the ground, breaking my helmet/jaw and left collarbone and slapping my head against my shoulder so hard it broke my collarbone on the right side. Ruined that season as that was my first race of the year. I don't remember much of it though, just bein in the hospital in Albuquerque later.


Holy ****! nice spill!


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn this is a rough thread! lots of pain here...... whew....


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Nearly 18 months ago now, ready to have the PIN out now, but waiting till the racing seasons over.


















After the 13" Distal Tibial Nail and three lateral pins.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Im vomiting...

Yesterday I was out at Barton Creek Greenbelt riding and went to jump on a little tabletop...didint see the low hanging vine and it caught me in the face...went down on an endo after pogo sticking on my fork for 10 feet afterwards....hurts like hell and the left side of my face is all cut up and swollen.

This is a GREAT thread though! Protection-Protection-Commitment is how we should all be thinking.


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

I was gonna post up some carnage pics, 18 stitches and a few internal but after seeing DaveK I feel like a big puszy for even going to the doctor. Geezus doode that's Frankenstein sh!t!!!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

Dave K said:


> No pictures of the open wound. Did you know that your quad muscle looks like pork tenderloin??
> 
> This is from about a week after the crash. 37 stitches that you can see plus 8 internal stitches. The scar is pretty awesome.


Nice work!! Woo-Hoo!!!

How'd'ya do it?


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

This past Aug.

Dave K that is impressive how did you do that?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I would take all of that except the back to have my spleen back


----------



## horse of iron (Oct 22, 2007)

Got rocked on some DJ's I guess. Dont know what happened. Broke my maxilla (basically your "upper" jaw) in 2 spots and broke my nose along with stitches in the top lip and a gnarly concussion. Also smashed the nerves that run from under your eyes to your top teeth, still can't feel anything with my two front tops, which is good for eating icecream i guess.

BTW...I love norcos


----------



## specializedbeta18 (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha, not to laugh but I can defiantly notice you in a concussion state. That's what I looked like for a week after I landed head first on some pavement after gapping a 20ft. flight of stairs. That was in September of '08, and im still suffering from memory problems.


----------



## pacman7 (Mar 9, 2009)

First post, figured i would start here with a recent injury that i received yesterday. My front tire caught a root and sent me flying. When i stood up i noticed a HOLE right below my knee. I guess i got stabbed by a rock a root or my bike im not really sure lol. Ended up with six stiches not that big of a deal, still looked cool though haha


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

A wife and 3 kids. I cant afford to be off work. My worst injuries are always from rides I decided to skip some part of my armour get up. I can never decide if riders skip armour in videos just for a more pleasing shoot or if people serious ride that hard and fast with no gear. Seems insane to me. I would rather spill with gear on and ride sooner than be off me bike for months.


----------



## Thrillride (Nov 27, 2008)

im with you juan, although I dont work I wear my shingaurds AT THE LEAST. Saves my ass everytime man, **** those injuries you guys have on your shins. Waste of my time.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

This can be a dangerouse sport! I no longer get the shin scrapes from the pedals after i went to the shimano clipless platforms. 

I'm seeing to many injuries, Heal well all you wounded!

This weekend I got my most recent battle wound, scrapped shin from falling of sharp broken shale. I was trying to climb out of a gullley and didn;t hit the right gear, made it to just barely over the edge and fell. It drew about 1 inch of blood. and no real pain to mention. 

However last summer I crashed big time on some granit steps, flew otb landed head first.
cracked helmet
concussion
compressedd and fractured C1, L3 and L4
I have almost 90% range of motion for my neck. startted riding this year, and did my first single track last weekend. about 13 miles and 1300" climbing

later


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

Armor only protects to a certain degree. Don't get me wrong, I wear mine all the time, and was wearing all of it the day I ate ****, but unless you're gonna look like the Michelin man, you're gonna get hurt or break something at some point in our wonderful sport. You just have to wonder when murphy's law is gonna catch up to you. We try to defy the laws of gravity all the time, just remember, for every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction. My dad told me that once. He said, for all the fun you're having, at some point you're gonna spend some time in the ER.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

*just missed knee cap*

wet day of DH...very humid and slick.
bailed off the bike and hit a boulder. Pads moved just enough to screw me.
hurt like hell when they cleaned it out...then 8 or 9 stiches to fix it up.
could have been bad if it was my knee cap.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I don't have any pics of my worst one but it sucked just the same. Torn ACL and meniscus after screwing up at the DJ's. That knee just isn't the same now, even after surgery...


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I would take all of that except the back to have my spleen back


Didn't they save your spleen for you in a jar of formaldehyde? Show us some pics of the pickled spleen! :eekster: :eekster:


----------



## gab26 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cracked the knee cap and tore part of the patellar tendon on my B-day no less. Doc said it was like trying to sew hamburger. 8 months later did a number on my other knee, took two years till it stopped swelling.


----------



## igotbanned (Oct 20, 2007)

Yay.
Shinburger.









Brake lever to the arm.









Disk brakes + spinning wheel + finger = unhappy finger.
Sliced through the bone, too.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Puncture wound from a redwood sappling stump.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

shin gash,on top of pre-existing hemotobin scar (last summer at N*), few hours ago.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Dave K said:


> No pictures of the open wound. Did you know that your quad muscle looks like pork tenderloin??
> 
> This is from about a week after the crash. 37 stitches that you can see plus 8 internal stitches. The scar is pretty awesome.


You got my vote for the most gnar! Compound fractures are nasty, but skined alive, makes my liver quiver! Bonus points for the puss dripping out. Got any pics of the scar?:thumbsup:


----------



## amannil (Feb 16, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Puncture wound from a redwood sappling stump.


holy sh1t
looks like a mouth


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Gruntled said:


> Ooooh, I feel kinda sick now
> Fractured a few vertebrae and tore my ribs off my spine when I was 20. It still hurts 13 years later. But it's managable and I still love riding! I've also broken my left femur, left wrist, left foot, left index finger, right ankle and right collarbone, plus a few bumps and scrapes!


I didn't completly tear the ribs from the spine, but I did bust the cartlidge there, and cracked my sternum. Endowed, took the back of the seat to the sterumn, and compressed the cartlige. Bad concusion as well. Worst spill as of yet. Knocked me out cold. That was about 12 years ago, still hurts when i get cold or fatigued,.. along with the plate screwed to my clavical, and all the fingers, and tarsals of my hands that I've broke or dislocated.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 13, 2004)

Orange-Goblin said:


> Nice work!! Woo-Hoo!!!
> 
> How'd'ya do it?


Got bucked off the bike on one of the steepest bits of trail I've ridden (Psychosis DH on Mount Seven in Golden BC). Landed on a shale out crop of rock which is really like 300 small blades. I thought I just charlie horsed myself, but when my friend saw my leg he goes "Oh, you're really hurt." Then I looked and went holy crap...

Took about a dozen guys and 45 minutes to carry me (and all the bikes) back up the scree slope in a friggen thunderstorm (it blew in about 10 minutes after I crashed). Fun place to be on the top of a mountain when lightning is flashing around. At least the hail wasn't too big.

In the pic, I augered in about 4/5 of the way down (just to the left of the helmet)


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

*beat this...*

Howabout this hombre's... Took a digger straight into a tree at about 20 miles an hour. Shattered my kneecap on the spot. Docs took it out, stapled it back together and put it back. Also tore MCL, ACL, and patellar tendon.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

OK, this is the last time Im looking at this thread, i literally just through up.


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

^gay.

Wounds heal, chicks dig scars and glory lasts forever dude!


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

I have plenty of scars kiddo...facial scars from bikes and atvs, scars from bones protruding through shoulders, knuckles that look like I got in a fight with a barbwire fence, and knees and shins that have been cheese grated for years...Not all chicks dig scars, only the hot ones do; thats a fact, but I cant bare to see others in the same position.

Update: I've got a fractured wrist, which I did yesterday...stupid hidden rock.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

HOLY CRAP ZWW... how do you get pics like that?? :O

Here's my new frankenankle...


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

xterrain said:


> I have plenty of scars kiddo...facial scars from bikes and atvs, scars from bones protruding through shoulders, knuckles that look like I got in a fight with a barbwire fence, and knees and shins that have been cheese grated for years...Not all chicks dig scars, only the hot ones do; thats a fact, but I cant bare to see others in the same position.
> 
> Update: I've got a fractured wrist, which I did yesterday...stupid hidden rock.


Didn't mean to disrespect, used to have a strong stomach dude.
Nice! how long before you're back on the bike?

Andy: I count 18 screws??? sick!!
You've got as much screws as your bike has lol!


----------



## strongarm18 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Lil stumble down the ledge.*

Woops!




























A lot of people seem to like this picture since the other half of my face is fine.










Not to mention the complete rebuilt of my shoulder (rotators cuff, labrum 270 degree tear)

Best part is...I would do it all over again.


----------



## drinkwat (Mar 17, 2008)

This thread has compelled me to just purchase a pressure suit and new knee shin guards! Damn that stuff looks nasty... I've gotten off pretty easy, only some broken ribs and the usual cuts and bruises. Then again I avoid doubles and am very selective about step downs.


----------



## mattyboi (Oct 25, 2010)

i dont have any pics but i cracked my chin twice in 2 weeks on a step down with a skate helmet on i didnt have a full face at the time oh and the other day i was riding in the rain and landed on my elbow and got 6 stitches and the regular shin damage but i think dave k won it


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

otb. broken elbow.
1 screw to reconstruct the radial head. 
















happened a few weeks ago, still healing.


----------



## njrobolson (Jul 29, 2011)

*my battle (bicycle) wound*

Didn't even feel it. the little scrape on my elbow hurt more!


----------



## jurichar (Aug 19, 2009)

9 days ago

tally:
left heel in 10 places
several foot bones
rt scaphoid - wrist
left elbow at radius
left thumb/wrist


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my God, I feel for you guys.

Well here is my (minor in comparison) shin drag. Not much but it comes with a short vid. 
I tried to grab a few stokes in and struck the right pedal, slipped the left, then whacked the shin. Oh well....


----------



## crewjones (Aug 24, 2007)

Why the Hell did i look at this thread right before lunch?
I'm sticking to XC


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

i ate **** on a big ass drop and i got to see my knee cap, not something i ever wanna see again lol. also a word of the wise, if you cut your self bad enough to see the bone a.) go get stitches b.) don't poke the bone


----------



## good4nothing (Aug 14, 2009)

Did a pretty bad clavicle about a year ago:










Ended up with a tension pneumothorax (punctured lung) and a chest tube










Everything put back together


----------

